# Rem.700 VTR .223



## foxin (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought one of these 3 years ago. I only shot it enough to zero in the scope. I was wondering is a .223 too big for a fox. I dont want a baseball size hole in the thing. and any opinions on this rifle?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a fine rifle. You could always go with a less expanding bullet for fox.


----------

